# What fruit goes well with cashews?



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My friend makes this breakfast dish that is so good. The only version I've had includes almonds pan fried in a tiny bit of butter and cinnamon, served with fresh blueberries and vanilla yogurt.

I have some cashews right now and would like to make it as she said you could use any nut or fruits you want.

So what would taste good together?


----------



## traixa2 (Dec 6, 2002)

Hmm, fresh apricots, maybe apples?


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

raisins or dates


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

we mix raw cashews with crasins, dried papaya, and dried pineapple... yum! They work well in granola too.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

cherries, apples


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

cashews taste so good with coconut


----------



## mogit (May 4, 2004)

also good with mandarin oranges


----------

